# Silencerco Harvester Review with video at 600 yards



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

About a year ago I started a build for a custom 300WM. I knew I wanted to suppress the rifle, but I wanted to keep the weight down as the rifle came in fairly chunky. I decided on a silencerco harvester as I already have other cans for SBR and sustained/ full auto applications. I submitted the paperwork 1 April 2016 and 16 December 2016 I got the stamp back. I finally got out to the ranger 19 December 2016. 

Initial impressions:
**** this thing is crazy lite, I hope the 300 doesnt make it explode

I decided to start at 100 yards to check for zero shift. I have mounted my AACSDN6 on my Rem 5R in the past and it had a very repeatable shift .3 mil down. I was presently surprised when my first three rounds went into one hole right on top of the bulls eye at 100 yards. Ok looks good, decided to go to 400 yards. The wind was running 15-16 coming in at about 15 degrees. I dialed 1.8mil up and .2 left. The cold bore was dead on vertically, but slightly right of center. I dialed to .3 left and let three rounds rip and the rifle shot a nice group at POA, POI. I fired 15 rounds at 400 and all of them were on when I did my part calling the wind. I kept the rate of fire at the silencerco suggested no more than 4 rounds per min. The can got hot, but seemed to cool faster than my titanium or stainless cans. Can stayed nice and tight and didn't back up. At this point I was feeling pretty good and went to 600 yards. I had five rounds left and decided to record with the phone skope my wife got me for Christmas. The wind had laid down some so I dialed left .1 and up 3.7. Turned on the camera and let two rip. **** right on top of each other, but slightly left and a little low. I took the .1 off of the scope and came up to 3.8. Now with three rounds I decided I would try for the 6" plate at 600. Something happened and I didn't get the first round impact on camera, but I captured the second two impacts. 

After action thoughts
- Fired 23 rounds without ears and I could still hear, matter of fact I was presently surprised with how quiet it was. Quieter than my 10.5" 5.56 suppressed, but not as quiet at a 300blk shooting supers. I would say about like a 22lr. I could have shot alot more rounds comfortably for sure. 
- Recoil reduction was significant. I could see most of my impacts if I followed through. 
- Stayed tight, but was easy to remove. I dressed the threads with copper never seize prior to installing the can
- For the money I'm glad I bought this can over the AAC 300TI. I doubt I'll be pushing the 300WM any faster than 4 rounds per min, but if I was I'd be looking to the 300TI. 
- Need a suppressor cover to lower mirage, got pretty gnarly when the wind calmed down. Might be an issue in the summer with strings of fire. 
- Didn't seem to degrade accuracy or change POI. Will be testing this out to 1200 yards this weekend hopefully
- Overall good buy, need to cerakote it to match the rifle and calm my OCD lol

The videos were recorded with my iphone 6s on a phone skope adapter. The set up was about 2' to the left of the muzzle. 

If anyone has any questions just let me know. I mostly did this review because I had a hard time finding sound clips of harvesters on 300WM. I also got an additional mount for the can to try it on a 223 and will do some comparison testing in the future. I'm new to the forum and hope this post helps someone out, Lord knows I struggled with deciding on the harvester over the 300TI. 

NFAJohn

Can't get the videos to uplaod...anyone know how to post them?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Post it to you tube and copy the link and paste here.

Like this.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Got it, thanks for the tip.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome vapor trail catch on the last video. Sounds pretty quite. The wind out there at asc can be crazy and be louder than the gun sometimes on camera. I see some put that furry stuff around the mic to stop the wind noise. Never done it myself tho. 

Very nice rig man. Congrats


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes sir, that 200gr eldx rocking along at 2900ish leaves a pretty good wake. This build too forever and a day but it was worth the near aneurism of waiting for it to get here. I'm not camera expert, but the phone skope seems promising. First outing out I'm happy with it, I'll have to check out something to shield the mic for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice. I have the same suppressor and love it. Use it on a AR-15, AR-10, and a 6.5 Creedmoor. Everything seems to shoot Â½â€ low with it. No big deal. They all still group very well. The 6.5 CM is a oneholer at 100 yards, even with the suppressor on. Still shoots great at 1,000 yards too. Makes it easier to shoot especially with the kids around. I agree about the mirage during the summer months. Have the Harvester Big Bore for the .338 Lapua and it is actually quite pleasant as well. Donâ€™t need ear protection, and seems to reduce the recoil a little bit. Itâ€™s a heavy gun already, so it doesnâ€™t hurt too bad to shoot.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Have you tried anything to mitigate the mirage?

I almost pulled the trigger on the harvester big bore for my 300WM, but the rifle build was over budget and my auditer, wife, was getting wise that the scope was more than just a few hundred dollars after she googled it lol. I've emailed back and forth with the customer service asking if it would work on my wife's 7stw and they said it would. The customer service has been good, I was a pretty die hard AAC fan, but I'm rethinking that after this can. Only CS I've seen better is SRT arms suppressors, but that's a one man shop.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Cool videos and great shooting! Interesting how the cans affect the POI diagonally. Both of mine shift up and right about an inch although both are very consistent.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I haven't tried anything for the mirage. They sell those covers on their website that should work. You probably have something laying around the house that will work too. I also have the Sparrow .22........its friggin AWESOME.

I agree about their customer service. I have emailed them multiple times and have always gotten a very rapid reply.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Didn't know they suggested 4 rounds per minute........I've shot a hell of a lot faster than that with the AR-15!!!!!!


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

So I was told 4 rounds per min on a magnum, didn't ask about on a 223, but I would assume, for what thats worth, it wouldn't take to full auto fire or a steady diet of mag dumps on semi because of the body being constructed of aluminum. I beat the dog **** out of my AACSDN6 and despite hard use on a SBR and some full auto use it doesn't show any wear. Different cans for different applications, but I'm glad to hear someone is beating on a harvester and its holding up!!!!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

NICE!.....I definitely love mine.....very glad I purchased them!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I put in my order for the Silencerco Omega in November.

Planning to shoot it on a Rem 700 in 308, as well as my AR in 223.

Can't wait!!

Great write up and info...thanks!!


----------



## gds (May 22, 2004)

I am not familier with this brand of suppressor, but if the threads are aluminum then you should not use copper never seize. Copper and aluminum interact and it erodes the aluminum. The Nichol never seize would probably work just as well.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

The threads are stainless but thanks for watching out! I'll switch to nickel just for good measure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

